# Furfright 2008!!!



## da-fox (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello!
First of all sorry for my bad english. Im a french canadian.. hehe
So.. Im new in the forum here. Also, im in the furry fandom from around 7 month ago. Im a fursuiter and "artist"... Well... This year is my first convention ever. I go to Furfright 2008, in Waterbury, CT.
Im so exited.... hehe..
So.. do some of you go to this convention also?
Let me know! Thanks!
*HUG*

=^.^=
*Da-Fox*


----------



## da-fox (Apr 9, 2008)

So.. anybody is going to Furfright??


----------



## da-fox (Apr 11, 2008)

:!:Only 189 days left until FurFright 2008!:!:

=^.^=


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 11, 2008)

its unhealthy to talk to yourself.


----------



## secondself (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be there, as will many others. Only reason I saw this thread was because the site's been down. You're not getting responses because the forums don't get that much traffic, not because no one's going.

This will be my second year in attendance. I had such an amazing time last year we were already planning on coming again before that con was over... XP


----------



## M_F (Apr 12, 2008)

oh, i sooo wanna go, but i dunno if i can...i'm close enough though as i live in CT ^^

who knows...maybe


----------



## da-fox (Apr 14, 2008)

secondself said:
			
		

> I'll be there, as will many others. Only reason I saw this thread was because the site's been down. You're not getting responses because the forums don't get that much traffic, not because no one's going.
> 
> This will be my second year in attendance. I had such an amazing time last year we were already planning on coming again before that con was over... XP




Oh cool... I wish it will be awsome! I go to FF with 8 of my frenchs furiends ^^ Its my first convention, and I think it will be awsome!


----------



## secondself (Apr 14, 2008)

da-fox said:
			
		

> Oh cool... I wish it will be awsome! I go to FF with 8 of my frenchs furiends ^^ Its my first convention, and I think it will be awsome!



Great! Having friends there with you makes it even better! Last year I went down alone, but the people I was sharing a room with ended up being awesome people. We hung out together the entire con and I've been driving up to their place once a month since then to hang out. 

I take it you're coming down from Quebec or Montreal area?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Apr 14, 2008)

da-fox said:
			
		

> So.. anybody is going to Furfright??



I'll be there! FurFright is the one con I absolutely will not miss. This will be my 4th year. I think you'll really enjoy it; it's lots of fun.


----------



## da-fox (Apr 14, 2008)

secondself said:
			
		

> da-fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well... I live in Quebec city, me and my friends meet at Montreal and come to FF from montreal.. ^^


----------



## secondself (Apr 14, 2008)

da-fox said:
			
		

> secondself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I love Montreal and Quebec! I haven't been to Quebec since '02 I think? And last time I was in Montreal was New Years Eve back in like '03 or around there. I keep telling myself I need to get back up there, especially since I've gotten into photography.


----------



## Williebear (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be there with the usual suspects (aka my friends I went with last year)

Furfright for me last year was my first furcon and it was seriously awesome cause everyone was there being themselves (in fursona form and other ways).

A lot of the costumes there was great too and it made me wanna step up my stuff as well since I'll be doing a partial fursuit here myself for both my fursonas X3

But yeah, FF is awesome and hopefully. I'll run into you there, whose to say!


----------



## hbruton (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be there!  It's a great con and a great group of people. I had a blast last year.


----------



## da-fox (Apr 16, 2008)

secondself said:
			
		

> That's awesome! I love Montreal and Quebec! I haven't been to Quebec since '02 I think? And last time I was in Montreal was New Years Eve back in like '03 or around there. I keep telling myself I need to get back up there, especially since I've gotten into photography.




Well.. the best time to come in Quebec is this year (2008)!!
Why come in Quebec city? Because this year is the 400th anniversary of the city. Its the oldest city in all america! If you come this summer... it will be awsome... a lot of activities, shows, festivals, carnivals, etc... June 24th.. its the Quebec birthday... this year, probably more than ONE MILLION people on Abraham's plains. Well... this year will be awsome!!  And for photography, old quebec is probably the best place ^^


			
				Williebear said:
			
		

> I'll be there with the usual suspects (aka my friends I went with last year)
> 
> Furfright for me last year was my first furcon and it was seriously awesome cause everyone was there being themselves (in fursona form and other ways).
> 
> ...



Cool... I hope to meet you!
=^.^=

*HUGS*


----------



## secondself (Apr 16, 2008)

Williebear said:
			
		

> Furfright for me last year was my first furcon and it was seriously awesome cause everyone was there being themselves (in fursona form and other ways).
> 
> But yeah, FF is awesome and hopefully. I'll run into you there, whose to say!


Yeah, last year was my first furcon. I'd been to Anime Boston and a sci-fi con years ago, but FF was SO much better! You're totally right about the people, just so many awesome people relaxing and enjoying themselves.

I probably bumped into you here or there last year, it's not like it was an enormous con or anything. 




			
				da-fox said:
			
		

> Well.. the best time to come in Quebec is this year (2008)!!
> Why come in Quebec city? Because this year is the 400th anniversary of the city. Its the oldest city in all america! If you come this summer... it will be awsome... a lot of activities, shows, festivals, carnivals, etc... June 24th.. its the Quebec birthday... this year, probably more than ONE MILLION people on Abraham's plains. Well... this year will be awsome!!  And for photography, old quebec is probably the best place ^^


You almost sound like a spokesperson for Quebec... :wink:

Yeah, I can remember walking through old Quebec, it was so awesome. I was actually there on a school trip with my French class, so I didn't have any time to explore or really check out the place, but I've wanted to go back since.


----------

